# Atlas 10F



## Aneill1975 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello Everyone!

I have recently acquired an Atlas 10F Model H54 Serial 027771.  Here are a few pictures of where the machine is currently located, plus a few pictures of the items that I have brought home already.  Should hopefully be picking up the balance later this week.  I am going to go right through this lathe, and clean up anything that requires attention.  Especially the (ugly) red paint.






Note the broken cross feed wheel and reverse gear lever.  These were broken when the PO moved the machine into his garage.  I have the parts from the feed wheel, but not the reverse lever.  Not sure if there is any way of repairing them; might have to hunt down replacements......

Here's some of the extras that I've already brought home:



2 sets of change gears. 

Atlas Gears  56, 52, 48, 46, 44, 40, 36, 32, 20 - this doesn't include the ones still mounted on the lathe

Unidentified set: Bore is 16mm with a 4mm key way. 64, 60, 56, 52, 46, 44, 40, 36, 32x2, 24




1 - Atlas 6" 4 Jaw chuck with 1-1/2"-8 threads
1 - Unknown 6" 3 Jaw chuck with 1"-10 threads (this is a bolt in adapter, I might be able to machine a new adapter to fit the 10F)
1 - Cushman 5" 3 Jaw chuck mounted on a 6" backplate.  Currently on the lathe.  Unfortunately, I only have 5 of the 6 jaws required for a full set.





Jacobs No 75A Amature Chuck
Left, Right, and Parting tool holders.
Atlas Steady Rest.

I decided to give the tail stock a cleanup today.  Sorry I dont have any good pictures of before, but here is during and after.









I have to dig through my parts bins, and find another jam nut for the feed wheel.  One was missing.  I used a Gr8 nut until I find one 

I'll update this as I progress.  I appreciate any and all feedback; especially if you notice something i've done incorrectly!

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## amuller (Feb 14, 2018)

Nice project.  On Atlas lathes the handwheels are generally Zamac (zinc alloy, "pot metal").  These are not easy to repair successfully by thermal methods.  If you have the pieces you might try epoxy, which might be adequately strong if you degrease carefully.  Generic handwheels can be gotten from places like McMaster or Grizzly.


----------



## Maroast (Feb 14, 2018)

I saw a red atlas just like that on Craigslist down here in Tucson. Are you down here by any chance?


----------



## Aneill1975 (Feb 15, 2018)

Nope. I’m up in BC....  just a wee bit north of you


----------



## Aneill1975 (Feb 15, 2018)

Made a little more progress today.  Got the base for the tail stock cleaned up, as well as the steady rest.







I know the purists will not approve of my choice of paint, but I'm a satin black kinda guy........  Besides, grey is boring


----------



## Aneill1975 (Feb 15, 2018)

Anyone know what these are for? Was thinking some kind of chuck jaws - being as though they have tapered/chamfered tips, but I just don't know.......


----------



## Uncle Buck (Feb 16, 2018)

Aneill1975 said:


> Made a little more progress today.  Got the base for the tail stock cleaned up, as well as the steady rest.
> View attachment 258255
> View attachment 258256
> View attachment 258257
> ...




Black! Sacrilege! Machines are supposed to be grey!


----------

